# Experimento exótico con parlantes



## diegomj1973 (Sep 25, 2020)

Esto comenzó como un pequeño pasatiempos rejuntando cosas tiradas por ahí. Si bien se buscó algo de lógica en la disposición de determinados elementos en su construcción, se procuró también que fuese algo muy simple y rápido de armar durante esta pandemia. El resultado lo pueden ver inicialmente aquí:






						¿ Querés derrochar dinero ?, entrá al rincón del Audiófilo.
					

Perdonar mi terquedad pero siempre me ha gustado instruirme y pese a mi edad sigo haciéndolo......tras leer los hilos y las citas a la condición de "genio" que comentáis, me he puesto a pensar y documentarme y me decía a mi mismo.... según se comenta aquí " En donde dice que un genio tiene que...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Producto de ir quedando cada vez más cautivado con la espacialidad en la percepción del sonido logrado, es que voy a ir subiendo poco a poco algunas mediciones que pueda llevar a cabo para ver qué es lo que está sucediendo con este enjendro. El objetivo inicial fué lograr la mayor dispersión posible del sonido, intentando que el mismo se refleje en superficies esféricas en una alta proporción de lo que sale emitido del parlante, principalmente cuando el transductor se torna más direccional con el aumento de la frecuencia reproducida.

Aquí les enlazo algunos videos como para que vayan evaluando su efecto. Si bien lo capturo con un modesto Samsung A10, alcanza a percibirse bastante el efecto buscado, muy a pesar de algunas saturaciones del mic del celular y sin poder ecualizar correctamente tampoco los enjendros.





















Como podrán apreciar, no son para emplear con cualquier género musical, ya que poseen muy limitada reproducción de graves. El equipo con el que los manejé tiene ecualizaciones prefijadas mediante un DSP y no pude hacer mucho más que dejarlo en FLAT. Estimo que haciéndole una adecuada ecualización, podrían dar una mucho mejor impresión aún, además de corregir algún que otro defecto.

Espero les guste y voy a ir subiendo mediciones cuando pueda.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 4, 2020)

Como ya os adelante, voy a hacer un EXPERIMENTO, vaya por delante que es con la finalidad de dar uso a lo que esta por casa sin uso y buscando coste minimo, no puedo hacer carpinteria y se prima la IMAGINACION A LA TECNICA....Al grano, altavoces de auto con cono de refuerzo de agudos de 4 pulgadas que tenia olvidados por casa, radiadores pasivos de 4 pulgadas, suspension de goma y membrana de alumino ( gran calidad ) que compre de China hace casi un año ( coste traido a casa !!!! 3 dolares cada uno !!!!! ) codos de PVC de 100 mm regalo de un amigo ( 2,5 dolares cada uno ) y el unico gasto que he hecho, el adhesivo, 2 euros, menos de tres trumps.
Voy a poner un altavoz en un extremo del codo, el radiador pasivo al otro ( sellados con el adhesivo y el cable lo saco por el centro del codo ( perforo, paso el cable y sello ). Ahi va mi pregunta.... ¿¿¿¿ relleno el engendro con algun material o lo dejo hueco para que excursione mas el radiador pasivo ???? Lo pregunto pues tras sellar no puedo abrirlo....no puedo experimentar....
Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hola Juan Carlos. ¿Tenés los materiales para confeccionar dos conjuntos de esos?. Si es así, ¿ya tenés pensado cómo disponerlos para la posición de escucha?. Hay un modelo que ví por algún lado, donde el recinto tiene forma de "C", lo que requeriría 4 curvas como las tuyas para hacer 1 "bafle" + un trozo de tubo de 4 pulgadas para el cuerpo vertical de esa "C". Entre los extremos de la "C" dispone el parlante en una forma muy particular. Dicen emitir un sonido omnidireccional.












En relación a los que yo hice y sabiendo que se consiguen globos de varias medidas: 8 x 15, 10 x 18 (el que yo utilicé), 12 x 25 y 15 x 35, procuré que el diámetro de los parlantes que disponía (8 pulgadas) traten de coincidir con el diámetro de los globos (18 cm), para que la emisión en el espacio de Pi (es decir, + - 45 ° desde el eje de cada parlante) sea reflejada en la superficie del globo a partir de cierta frecuencia (por lo menos, sobre la parte frontal de cada parlante). Para obtener eso, es que distancié al globo determinada medida al punto más próximo a los conos (ajustando las tuercas en las varillas roscadas hasta lograr unos 3,7 cm de separación). Así fuí ajustando la dispersión hasta obtener el efecto buscado. Mucha separación entre globo y parlante, menos dispersión. Muy poca, mataba los agudos en la altura de escucha. No es la solución acústica ideal, pero el efecto logrado es extraordinario (emisión omnidireccional para que dé la percepción que no puedan ubicarse espacialmente los parlantes).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 4, 2020)

La cubierta plástica de lámparas leds quemadas podrían servir para experimentar como superficies difusoras para los agudos. Habría que pensar algún soporte para distanciarlo convenientemente de esos pequeños coaxiales.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 4, 2020)

Menudos pedazos de altavoces has puesto... Además creo que es!!!! Fibra de carbono!!!! Se pueden replicar en un futuro, por ahora no..... Dispongo de lo que veis en la foto, la pareja, o sea dos altavoces...??? Lo dejo hueco o lo relleno??? Me lo expropiar a mi sobrino..... Busco máximos graves del escaso material que veis....
UN abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 4, 2020)

Personalmente, lo rellenaría como para intentar suavizar algo la respuesta en frecuencia.

Esos baflecitos son en fibra de carbono y el tweeter es ese tubo negro que está dispuesto entre los otros dos parlantes. No es un tweeter comuncito.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 4, 2020)

Eso debe costar un poco más que los centrales con Condon y la tele con marcó de cuadro....


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 4, 2020)

Deben costar como la fábrica de condones completa!!!.

Te digo algo: no le envidio nada después de escuchar los míos ecualizados y a un diezmilésimo del costo de esos. En los videos que subí, están atacados en plano y rescatado el sonido ambiente con un celular cualunque (la respuesta en frecuencia en el ambiente debe ser cualquiera, por más que parezca aceptable). Le metí un viejo Alesis M-EQ 230 con una preecualización desde la PC más varias horas de ajuste con REW y casi casi toco el cielo con las manos cuando los volví a escuchar!!!.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 4, 2020)

Por eso me animé a usar éstos materiales que tenía por aquí, solo he comprado debajo de casa ( el put... COVID viene para quedarse... ) el adhesivo, estaba todo en un cajón muerto de polvo....mejor darle uso. Tus altavoces pecera suenan de CINE, por eso tras leer tus post, ya adelanté que iba a hacer algo para pasar el rato....eso si, coste económico nulo prácticamente, creo que con los altavoces de coche ( no recuerdo ni de que coche eran, puede que tengan 10 años o mas pero los probé y van bien ) los resonadores pasivos son baratos ( de aliexpress chinos ) pero bien acabados buena suspensión, aluminio en la membrana y buena excursión....los tubos hay un PROBLEMA....en desagües de FONTANERÍA se usan 9 y 11 cm de diámetro y 4 pulgadas son 10.... esos codos son de 10 cm porque son de extracción del humo de los calentadores de agua a gas, por eso son de ese tamaño y blancos, no grises....todo ello regalado y en casa.....creo que va a salir algo bonito acústicamente hablando aunque no siga ningún parámetro científico......circunstancias obligan.
Un abrazo.
P.D.: Diego eres mas afortunado que Julio Iglesias, me imagino tu casa llena de mujeres bellas e inteligentes, doblándose con sus mallas al son de tus altavoces.....¿ Me adoptas como hijo ??? No doy casi problemas....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> La cubierta plástica de lámparas leds quemadas podrían servir para experimentar como superficies difusoras para los agudos. Habría que pensar algún soporte para distanciarlo convenientemente de esos pequeños coaxiales.



Off Topic , a la lámpara de la mesa de trabajo de 15 Watts le quité la tapa y da el doble de luz y mas direccional


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 4, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> P.D.: Diego eres mas afortunado que Julio Iglesias, me imagino tu casa llena de mujeres bellas e inteligentes, doblandose con sus mallas al son de tus altavoces.....¿ me adoptas como hijo ??? No doy casi problemas....



Me has hecho reir maaaal. No creas que soy taaaan afortunado: Que hay mujeres... las hay, pero... ¿bellas e inteligentes? Hummm... ¿y al mismo tiempo?... Meeeenos... Que se doblan... se doblan, pero de viejas... .

Un abrazo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 4, 2020)

Offtopic, he revisado mis textos ( es valido para este ) y faltan acentos o alguna letra, mil disculpas, escribo desde un movil, no necesito corrector, soy electronico industrial y abogado y por ello ME HACE DAÑO A LOS OJOS VER MIS INCORRECCIONES ORTOGRAFICAS, quizas no sea habitual en el foro pero me disgusta y reitero mis disculpas.
En este texto faltan seis acentos de hecho....
Un abrazo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 6, 2020)

Vamos avanzando....faenón, lijar los tubos de PCV a mano para que encajen los resonadores....ahora 24 horas de secado tras aplicar adhesivo.....seguiremos informando....





He pensado que puestos a esperar el secado, pego los altavoces también y me ahorro 24 horas.....cuando seque, prueba de sonido tras sellar con silicona el paso del cable y colocar embellecedores...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 6, 2020)

Se me ocurre, Juan Carlos, si todavía no has pensado en cómo disponerlos (soporte), que podrías amurarlos sobre una base dispuesta ligeramente separada del radiador pasivo y de plano paralelo a la superficie de ese mismo radiador (a modo de down firing), sujetando las orejas del radiador a cuatro espárragos roscados que salgan desde la base (podrían ser tornillos lo suficientemente largos). Tendrías que ver que la base genere algo de contrapeso, dada la asimetría del codo con el parlante haciendo peso sobre el otro extremo (podría ser una base rectangular que se proyecte hasta el plano del parlante en el frente).



O que la base pase a ser el frente, sujentándola a las orejas del parlante (sin separación de por medio) y que deje algo de salida del radiador (inclinación respecto al plano de apoyo)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 7, 2020)

He mandado a Horacio dos archivos por google drive de una prueba de los mismos ....sin estar acabados y encima de una cama....si se puede subir aqui , por favor, invito a escucharlos con unos buenos cascos.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2020)

Dónde y cuando  ?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 7, 2020)

Mira el correo del foro por favor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Mira el correo del foro por favor


Yo creo que por la norma 2.1 hay que moderar a Juan Carlos por mandar a 2M a leer el correo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2020)

Fusilamiento mejor o . . .  garrote vil . . .


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 7, 2020)

Y castración química, que la física duele...... 
Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2020)

Ahí pude ver los dos videos , suena simpático , es notable la diferencia de medios y agudos del parlante al resonador 

No pude bajarlos-descargarlos , solo verlos  

Fijate si podés zippearlo y subirlo acá directamente . . .  sinó habría que subirlos a Youtube.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2020)

Sino volvemelos a enviar pero como archivos adjuntos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí pude ver los dos videos , suena simpático , es notable la diferencia de medios y agudos del parlante al resonador


Es que el resonador es "casi lo mismo" que el agujero de una caja bass-reflex y solo salen bajas frecuencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2020)

Si si , sabo eso , sólo quería comentarles lo que vi 😈 , se usa de iguál superficie al transductor


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 7, 2020)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z8H2b9MafK56ER6AuV-xCn0a3QDS8qnW/view?usp=sharing
		




			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z8j17v_tjuhc3fXyV2OD6UJ2TTJeeCc7/view?usp=sharing
		


Supongo que funcionara. Diego tienes un correo. La web del Foro, aquí por lo menos, da muchas veces oops error, pero si va bien, de ahí que haya muchas copis de correos o textos o imágenes.
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lo he recibido, Juan Carlos. Ahora mismo los estoy escuchando.

La mensajería está tartamuda como metralleta. Mandás 1 y luego ves una ráfaga de 10!!!.

Este fin de semana voy a ver si puedo robarles las Nautilus a mi esposa, para hacerles mediciones y subirlas. Espero me deje, ya que me las ha secuestrado feo . Se ha encariñado con ellas, parece .


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 7, 2020)

_Esta grabado con el teléfono móvil, mi mujer me ha reñido (como las vuestras a vosotros) por los pepinazos que pega a el altavoz extractor de humos..... Sorprendido por como suenan y las grabaciones con el móvil no le hacen justicia.... Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.... 
Un abrazo. _


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 7, 2020)

Siempre nos encontramos con el problema de no poder mostrar lo suficientemente fiel el efecto que en vivo percibimos de lo que hayamos armado. En mi caso, no podría explicar el hermoso efecto de espacialidad que escucho, al punto que si recorro la habitación me cuesta discernir desde dónde viene el sonido (es como si esas columnitas se hicieran invisibles para ubicarlas auditivamente). Con la imágen sonora resultan mucho más permisivas ante el cambio de posición de escucha, ya que recibís reflexiones desde muchos puntos diferentes y, aunque con diferencias en el camino recorrido por cada señal, interceptan siempre tus oídos en una amplia gama de posturas. Creo, aunque poco fiel, que el efecto en los videos que subí se alcanzan a apreciar.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 7, 2020)

Es gracioso, ingresar a una casa de sanitarios y hacerse con codos de PVC blancos de cloaca primaria (hoy en día los de 100 han sido reemplazados por los de 110 en general) para bocinas, claro, el vendedor ni se imaginaría que para eso son XD.
Hay otras medidas en caso de que las bocinas sean más chicas, al menos este esquema les puede servir de guía -si, aunque sea un esquema de cloacas de una casa-



Desconozco si los métodos de unión empleados para perdidas de materia cloacal entre uniones serán útiles en el tema de sonido, pero bueno, calculo que para unirlos firmemente siguen sirviendo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 7, 2020)

Estaba viendo el Portugal-España (el fútbol bueno juegue quien juegue es mi segunda pasión) están en el descanso) y acabo de leer el último pst. Como comenté en anteriores post los codos me los regalaron (le pregunté su valor por curiosidad) y fue cuando me explico lo de la extracción de gases (estos) y los desagües, yo no entiendo y a caballo regalado no le mires el dentado..... 
_Un abrazo. 
P. D.???? Os gusta como suena el invento???? _


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 7, 2020)

Ver el archivo adjunto 197215


Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Estaba viendo el Portugal-España (el fútbol bueno juegue quien juegue es mi segunda pasión) están en el descanso) y acabo de leer el último pst. Como comenté en anteriores post los codos me los regalaron (le pregunté su valor por curiosidad) y fue cuando me explico lo de la extracción de gases (estos) y los desagües, yo no entiendo y a caballo regalado no le mires el dentado.....
> _Un abrazo.
> P. D.???? Os gusta como suena el invento???? _



Abro off topic
A ver, el desague primario (rojo) va la porquería más grande que se produce en una casa por sus habitantes, cada artefacto suele tener un sifón que es una especie de U donde se acumula agua y eso evita el paso de gases a los ambientes, por eso es que el inodoro a la vista tiene agua, ya que sino...... La pendiente del desague 1º es calculada, para que el agua tenga la suficiente fuerza de arrastre de lo sólido -por no llamarlo de otra forma- . El caño de ventilación colocado en el desague del inodoro es debido a que se da la mayor concentración de metano. El desague secundario (verde) es de menor calibre al ser mucho menor lo que desagua, o sea, agua jabonosa y/o grasienta en general, conectándose al caño de desague principal



Las piletas de piso, que muchos le mal llaman rejilla (apenas es la tapa), sirven como lugares de acceso para desobstruir la cañería.

Sigo, el caño de desague principal termina en la llamada Cámara de Inspección, que es como una gran pileta de piso, con tapa y contratapa (por los olores) y de allí a la cloaca principal de la ciudad. Claro, si alguna vez toca destapar la cámara de inspección, agarrate con el olor, sobretodo en un edificio XD


El uso de PVC es para cloaca, al ser inadecuado para agua, ya que es cancerigeno, por eso para agua se usa Polipropileno

Cierra off topic 


Volviendo al tema, aunque no tenga la misma estética, puedes armarlo con caños de PVC, veo incluso que vienen transparentes para variar el blanco clásico y tienen linda pinta estéticamente, las medidas de los mismos se pueden ver por tablas de instalaciones y verlo junto a las bocinas a poner en ella. La adaptación de las bocinas es un tema que se me ocurre que por programas de emulación y diseño se pueden determinar, onda esos que se usan para determinar la cajas adecuadas.



Claro, habría que hacer un boceto, croquis de lo que quieres hacer, con medidas y bocinas, para comprar las piezas adecuadas (codos, T, X, o lo que necesites y los tramos de caño) cosa de determinar la forma del entramado y largo, etc.

Para ponerlas sobre una base, se puede lograr mediante el uso de grampas como las que se usan en caños PVC pluviales en la pared. Poniendo las necesarias para que se sostenga bien


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 8, 2020)

Por ahí, cuando los accesorios del catálogo no son suficientes y la pieza que se necesite para adaptar los parlantes a los codos / caños / etc. no exista, podría salir al rescate la impresión de piezas 3D, cuando, como ejemplo, se requiera reducir / ampliar la sección del codo / caño / etc.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 8, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Por ahí, cuando los accesorios del catálogo no son suficientes y la pieza que se necesite para adaptar los parlantes a los codos / caños / etc. no exista, podría salir al rescate la impresión de piezas 3D, cuando, como ejemplo, se requiera reducir / ampliar la sección del codo / caño / etc.


Puede que si, puede que no, vienen medidas de 200mm para instalaciones especiales. Pero claro, al ser inusuales a lo estandarizado, debes de encargarlos de antemano.



Más grandes si queres, 315mm



incluso hasta de 500 mm veo, en una tabla


Particularmente soy partidario que en diseño debes de ser capaz de ver tanto los árboles (los componentes) como el bosque -el conjunto-
O sea, tener todo en cuenta, no sea cosa que por distraerte por los árboles, no veas el bosque, y viceversa 

Suena paradójico estar aplicando conocimiento en instalaciones primarias (llamadas así a agua caliente y fría, cloaca, pluvial y electricas) respecto a diseño de equipos de música XD


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 8, 2020)

Ahora que se me movió el coágulo, me acordé de unos parlantes que se usaban en el auto. Mi hermano mayor tenía uno en el Gordini, en la luneta trasera; eran unos tubos de cartón con el parlante redondo colocado con el imán más cerca de uno de los extremos (se entiende?), es decir, la onda frontal debía recorrer más de los 3/4 de la longitud del tubo. Creo que se llamaban "Tupán"


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 8, 2020)

En mi caso particular, acudí a trozos de tubos de 4 " porque los disponía como resto de una obra y, antes de tirarlos, los rescaté solo como soportes para los "relojes de arena" que inician este thread (Nautilus o como quieran llamarlos). Es decir, que los soportes que utilicé poco o nada aportarán como estructura emisora de sonido audible (por poseer bastante masa al estar rellenos de arena). Si vibran, lo harán posible y mayormente en una frecuencia bastante baja y, si existen otras frecuencias propias de vibración, serán a magnitudes decrecientes con la frecuencia. Por ahí, se puede medir su aporte con el acelerómetro de un celular (existen miles de aplicaciones hoy para hacerlo) y luego traducir la señal grabada en el dominio del tiempo al dominio de la frecuencia, obteniendo los modos propios de vibración ante la excitación sonora de lo que se le coloca apoyado arriba.


----------



## rulfo (Oct 9, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> _Esta grabado con el teléfono móvil, mi mujer me ha reñido (como las vuestras a vosotros) por los pepinazos que pega a el altavoz extractor de humos..... Sorprendido por como suenan y las grabaciones con el móvil no le hacen justicia.... Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más....
> Un abrazo. _


Hola Juan Carlos, ¿que amplificador estas utilizando, alguno en concreto?? 
Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 9, 2020)

He usado dos para pruebas, en el video un clase D con dos TPA3116D2 alimentado con 12 v 5 a comprado hace un año y medio por aliexpress por 11 euros y que veis que bajo el volumen en el video.
Tambien he probado con una cucada que compre justo antes del encierro por 3 euros que mide 4×5 ctms y es bluetoh 5.0 y un IC clase D....es una maravilla como funcionan ambos circuitos, baratos y reducidos...
Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 12, 2020)

Lo prometido es deuda. Este fin de semana pude robarles las Nautilus a mi esposa y hacerles unas poquitas mediciones para ver qué es lo que arrojaba ese engendro.

Como no quería sacar nada fuera para medir (que sería lo más conveniente), es que dispuse el eje de una columna a no menos de 160 cm de distancia hacia las paredes más cercanas (casi al medio del ambiente donde quedan normalmente dispuestas), aunque en realidad el ambiente es rectangular y bastante más largo.

Se efectuaron 3 mediciones, todas con el micrófono a 50 cm desde el centro del coaxial, pero a ángulos entre - 45 grados, 0 grados y + 45 grados (tomando el ángulo de 0 grados como el coincidente con el plano de montaje del aro mayor del parlante, es decir, el eje del micrófono horizontal y paralelo al plano del piso y a la altura del borde más exterior del parlante dispuesto como normalmente lo ven en los videos y fotos).

Como el parlante está en evidente cortocircuito acústico y tiende a comportarse bastante direccional en frecuencias por encima de los 1688 Hz aprox. (por la relación de la longitud de onda a su diámetro nominal), es que el área de interés la voy a poner entre esa frecuencia (o algo por ahí) y el rango superior hasta donde el parlante comience a hacer cualquier cosa.



En la gráfica, pueden ver que la curva violeta corresponde al ángulo de 0 grados (mic a altura de 143 cm desde el piso y a 50 cm del centro del coaxial); la curva verde, corresponde al ángulo de + 45 grados (mic a altura de 178 cm desde el piso y a 50 cm del centro del coaxial); la curva naranja, corresponde al ángulo de - 45 grados (mic a altura de 108 cm desde el piso y a 50 cm del centro del coaxial). Cabe aclarar que no hubo ecualización de ningún tipo (lo que sale del REW de la netbook al amplificador de prueba en FLAT y a los parlantes, sin filtros de ningún tipo). Es interesante ver que en ángulo de 0 grados las cosas no están tan mal entre 1 KHz y 8 KHz, ya que a pesar de existir diferencias de entre 4 a 5 dB, eso en la práctica no es tan difícil de corregir porque las ondulaciones de magnitud no son exageradamente marcadas, salvo la zona cercana en torno a los 2 KHz, que tiene pendientes más abruptas. Cuando tuve que corregir posteriormente la respuesta en frecuencia, me resultó bastante más fácil que con otras configuraciones de parlantes y cajas.

Luego, verifiqué por dónde podían estar las distorsiones, encontrando que son bastante contenidas y constantes en el mismo rango de frecuencias donde podría dejarse bastante plano acústicamente hablando (1 KHz a 8 KHz).



La curva negra es la distorsión total (entre 2 a 5 % en el rango de 1 KHz a 8 KHz). La curva roja es la H2 y la naranja es la H3 (esta última, siempre por debajo de la H2 en ese rango, lo que no está mal).

A modo de ejemplo y comparación, les muestro la respuesta en el punto de escucha que uso en otro equipo de uso diario, sabiendo que esa curva salió desde otra muuuuuy fea:





Comparando las distorsiones de los Audifiel de las Nautilus con los parlantuchos del equipo diario que me toca escuchar, en el rango de 1 KHz a 8 KHz, ganó mi esposa por lejos!!!.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 12, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 255893


Quería corregir algo que quedó mal indicado. La curva violeta es a 0 grados o micrófono horizontal (lo que estaba bien indicado), pero la curva verde es con el micrófono dispuesto en forma ascendente apuntando desde debajo hacia el centro del coaxial y la curva naranja es opuesta (con el micrófono dispuesto en forma descendente apuntando desde arriba hacia el centro del coaxial). Espero se haya entendido. Disculpar.

Es por ello que la curva verde denota un incremento de magnitud en la zona entre los 2,5 KHz y 6 KHz (en relación a la naranja), mientras que la curva naranja denota un incremento de magnitud en la zona entre 1 KHz y 2 KHz (en relación a la verde). Ambas respuestas son claramente perceptibles y diferenciables en uno de los videos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 14, 2020)

Justo se me vino una ocurrencia sobre el tema de la cañería ¿Si se cambiara parte del diametro del entramado se lograrían algun que otro efecto o no habría mucho diferencia?.
Como ejemplo hipotético, se arma el entramado con caños de 110 mm y parte del recorrido lo cambio por caños de 50 mm.

No sé como es la cuestión de las ondas sonoras, el ejemplo se me vio a la cabeza por instalaciones de agua. Dado que en algunas ocasiones, en las bajadas de agua de alimentación de un Tanque de reserva para bajar la presión de agua y proteger la instalación, una manera es cambiar parte del recorrido de la bajada por cañerías de menor diámetro y bajas así la presión. Y claro, se me por eso se me ocurrió en el caso del sonido .
Si, ya se que agua y sonido no es lo mismo, pero bueno, espero que se entienda la idea.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 14, 2020)

Los cambios bruscos en la sección transversal de una estructura que oficie de línea de transmisión, por citar un ejemplo, no suelen ser bienvenidos. Por lo general, se busca cierta gradualidad en los cambios de sección transversal de la misma. A lo mejor, otras variantes de "cajas" sean más permisivas al respecto, lo que implicaría estudiar cada caso particular, para no generalizar.

Lo que más me preocuparía en una caja confeccionada con secciones de tubos (ya sean rectos o curvos) serían las ondas estacionarias en relación a cómo se disponga el parlante en virtud de la tubería (por la simetría a los bordes de los tubos que podría quedar visto desde el propio parlante, si se dispone éste en un extremo de la tubería).


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 18, 2020)

Hoy he sacado un rato y siguiendo con las premisas de mi montaje del altavoz desagüe que no son otras que coste cero, máximo rendimiento de graves y mucho ingenio, al final tenía por casa dos baldas de estantería y lo he terminado como veis en las fotos.... He puesto er resonador pasivo hacia abajo como en algunos subwoofer y lo he separado con tornilleria unos milímetros de la base.


			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dlbQKSdV_VXpvB4R03a8vZjY4GSuCfDx/view?usp=drivesdk
		




			https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dn6mZrWfmjjpyazC9TfijxtpS1hqa6Xp/view?usp=drivesdk
		



Creo que aquí lo podéis oír grabado en un móvil.....
Lo de Chimo Bayo era para un amigo.... Con My Way no me he podido resistir a cantar.... Lo siento. 
Antes de que me preguntéis lo atacó vía Bluetooth con una tablet y es un ampli clase D Bluetooth 5.0 de 15 w que mide 3X4 ctms (increíble) y vale traído de China a España por aliexpress!!! 3,06 euros!!!! Menos de 2,5 trumps....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Con My Way no me he podido resistir a cantar.... Lo siento.


La versión de Frank es alucinante, pero siempre me gustó mas la de Elvis...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 18, 2020)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Hoy he sacado un rato y siguiendo con las premisas de mi montaje del altavoz desagüe que no son otras que coste cero, máximo rendimiento de graves y mucho ingenio, al final tenía por casa dos baldas de estantería y lo he terminado como veis en las fotos.... He puesto er resonador pasivo hacia abajo como en algunos subwoofer y lo he separado con tornilleria unos milímetros de la base.
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dlbQKSdV_VXpvB4R03a8vZjY4GSuCfDx/view?usp=drivesdk
> ...


No sabía Juan Carlos que tenías esas aptitudes de cantante!!!. Bravo!!!. Muy lindos te han quedado los "Coditos" y suenan muy bien!!!.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 18, 2020)

Uno, que es polivalente......... 
Un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2020)

Duo Sinatra-Sinotra  🕺🕺


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 19, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> No sabía Juan Carlos que tenías esas aptitudes de cantante!!!. Bravo!!!. Muy lindos te han quedado los "Coditos" y suenan muy bien!!!.


Debe ser porque soy valenciano como Nino Bravo y Francisco, del que os dejo otra versión, en castellano, de my way. 
Un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2020)

Frank Sinatra: Conoce la historia detrás de "My Way"
					

Millones de personas asocian la canción ‘My Way’ a Frank




					radiomagica.pe


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sinatra también interpreto As time goes by (El tema de Casablanca donde actúa Humphrey Bogart y otras figuras de la época), pero mi versión favorita es de Carly Simon. Tal vez algunos lo recuerden al tema por el programa de TV Siglo XX de los 90, de Fernando Bravo.
A modo de curiosidad, y como offtopic de offtopic XD, la escena del caballo de El Padrino 1 se dice que esta influenciado por parte de la vida de Sinatra


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Frank Sinatra: Conoce la historia detrás de "My Way"
> 
> 
> Millones de personas asocian la canción ‘My Way’ a Frank
> ...


Por eso dije "la version de Frank"...por que la que se volvió famosa fué la de Paul Anka.


----------



## ngc1976 (Oct 23, 2020)

Perdón por ser "invitado de piedra" a la charla, si bien Frank fue lo máximo en su estilo , la versión cantado por la dama es la qué más me moviliza, saludos


----------

